# Burstner T625 Harmony 2003



## Boz1 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have recently purchased a T625 which I am delighted with so far but I need some help please with a number of questions.
!. Where can I get an owners manuel?
2. I am told that I should get the cam belt changed asap. It is on a 2.8 Fiat with 25k on the clock.
3. Where can I get a waste extension pipe?
3. Where can I get spares in needed. The usual Burstner dealers are not very helpful.
Hope you seasoned MH owners can give me some answers.


----------

